# Legend, 9 weeks - 11 weeks



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some pics of Legend over the past few weeks (going backwards)...

My brown dogs, Legend and Indy (1 year old pit mix), put on the bed to warm up my spot but definitely plotting against me!









That's more what I had in mind!










Indy always likes to lie directly in front of the stove heater and taught Legend to do the same 









11 weeks old, the ear only folds when he's sleeping or just woken up

























This is the cuddliest puppy I've ever had! He sleeps on my lap or in my arms several times a day. I usually try not to coddle puppies, but they are only this small for a few weeks and he's won me over.









He also likes to pile up his toys and sleep on them









How did people raise puppies and stay sane, before Nylabones?! lol









He can be so wild, I only get good pics when he's passed out

























































Dad and son paws









Father son bonding?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Before the insane blizzard, we had a crazy "hot" (45*) thaw


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I just died of cute overload. Especially the Nikon/Legend paw pic. OMG.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That's some seriously cute stuff you have going on over there!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Aw ...He's just so cute-love all the pics-especially him sleeping with Nikon


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really love this puppy, and not just b/c he is from Nikon (I actually picked the one that wasn't like Nikon at this age). Normally I'm pretty indifferent toward puppies. I love socializing them and training them, but don't really feel attached to them until they are older. This puppy is different, he's wonderful (and naughty).


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

:wub: How could you not cuddle that flufferkinder?

That's a whole lot of sweetness running around your house (kiddo and pup) thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im not usually one to say it but wholy cute! Hope he works out for you, hows the drive on him?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is soooooooo stinken cute


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Im not usually one to say it but wholy cute! Hope he works out for you, hows the drive on him?


So far, he's showing me what I need and not what I don't  Loves food, playing tug, nice bark, loves to play, wants to try everything. However he settles nice in the house, very collected and confident, likes people but not excessively social (he knows who his owner is), and has some independence which I like (he will go upstairs alone and play with a toy or sleep). He's very "deliberate" if that makes sense? When he does something he puts his whole mind or physical power/weight into it, but he isn't really hectic or hyper.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

omg soooo cuteeee


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Liesje said:


> So far, he's showing me what I need and not what I don't  Loves food, playing tug, nice bark, loves to play, wants to try everything. However he settles nice in the house, very collected and confident, likes people but not excessively social (he knows who his owner is), and has some independence which I like (he will go upstairs alone and play with a toy or sleep). He's very "deliberate" if that makes sense? When he does something he puts his whole mind or physical power/weight into it, but he isn't really hectic or hyper.


 
Sounds like the total package it will be interesting to see how he comes along.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Crap!!! I can look at this thread 20 times a day and melt Everytime.

As a first time GSD parent, I had NO IDEA how much these guys love to cuddle.
Beautiful beautiful family, pics, and puppies.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Love your pics! The one of him sleeping with Nikon needs to be in a GSD calendar! :-D I really need to get a good camera this year. All the pictures of my family are from my phone, and not so good. Can't wait to hear updates on the little guy. He's about the same age as my guy. Yojo's bday is sept 20th.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh, my! What a good looking boy. And he appears to be something of a charmer, too! Fabulous photos.
Sheilah


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is some excellent photography! Beautiful pics.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahh the cutest thing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOVE the sleeping with Nikon photos, just too cute for words!!! I also love the sitting on the porch pictures as it shows what nice solid bone he has and his expression is to die for! If you change your mind about him I'll send you my address, you know Nikon is one of my favorite dogs!!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He is so adorable! Love his name too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What great pictures....he looks like a lot of fun..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful photos, they really made me smile  The paw to paw photos just melted my heart


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm in agreement with the cuteness overload...and then you throw in a toddler with Legend and sheesh Lies, you have no mercy. Killer cuteness!

Love the pictures of him with Nikon. 

Sounds like you have gotten what you were looking for. Can't wait to hear how he developes for you. 

What does Coke think of the little guy? Looks like Nikon and Indy are enjoying him.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Seriously?! Cutest puppy pictures EVER!

I LOVE the photos of Legend and Nikon, you cannot get any cuter than that!

I think I am in love with this little guy already. :wub:

I know what you mean on the trying not to coddle them thing, I couldn't help it with my Draco, I was head over heels with him since day one. :wub:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy for you Liesje!! He's adorable and the temperament sounds great!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad I checked in today to see this pic thread. Huge smiles from me. What a little guy:wub:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cute little guy! They grow up waaaaaay too fast!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Love all the extra pictures that I didn't get to see on facebook! XD



Liesje said:


> Thanks guys! I really love this puppy, and not just b/c he is from Nikon (I actually picked the one that wasn't like Nikon at this age). Normally I'm pretty indifferent toward puppies. I love socializing them and training them, but don't really feel attached to them until they are older. This puppy is different, he's wonderful (and naughty).


This is the same way I feel! I was like... sure I can puppy sit for a few days then make a logical decision about this... 

Uhm, no. That dog latched onto me and it was over. :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Then you know it was meant to be! I know you've fostered other dogs you haven't kept and so have I. These two are such characters. Sometimes I have one I'm happy to sell/adopt!


----------

